# Phantom permanent base glide



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Has anyone been keeping and eye on or tested Phantom permanent base glide?
Seems like a really interesting concept/application..
Never having to wax my board or having a base i can wax ontop of that already glides like a waxed base sounds awesome and convenient!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like something that should be applied at factories.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rip154 said:


> Sounds like something that should be applied at factories.


Reading up on it a bit,.. it does sound like something that would be better suited as a "factory" application. Just for the consistency factor. 

That aside,.. It sounds interesting. It _also_ sounds a lot like "Snake Oil!" :blink: 
Initial Review
It does seem to have some research & testing behind it tho, so who knows. :dunno:

I can wait a couple of seasons to see how it fares in the "real world!"

-edit-
....all the reports I read on this products efficacy were regarding Sintered bases. No mention of extruded bases. Since It (the treatment) needs to be absorbed into the base, I wonder if it is at all useful for extruded bases? (...do _any _skis even have extruded bases?)


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

+1 to wanting to see a long-term review of this....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i just wanna smell it


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The worrisome part is that they won't disclose anything because they are still 'patent pending'. While they can't sue if its copied until the patent is granted, they are able to sue once it is.

So the whole we can't tell you until we get the patent is pretty much BS.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

f00bar said:


> The worrisome part is that they won't disclose anything because they are still 'patent pending'. While they can't sue if its copied until the patent is granted, they are able to sue once it is.
> 
> So the whole we can't tell you until we get the patent is pretty much BS.


Yes and no, you can't blame them for trying to protect their investment..


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> Sounds like something that should be applied at factories.


Absolutely!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

still waiting on one of you dropping $100 on trying this and giving us a review.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Alpine Duke said:


> still waiting on one of you dropping $100 on trying this and giving us a review.


Out of season for me and had to cancel my japan trip =(
So wont be able to test till mid year..
Hopefully someone else does ahah


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

i think this article is the most up to date and has more details than any other i have seen:

To gain speed, people have been waxing skis for a century. These Utah inventors say they created something better. - The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m not gonna buy it til I hear World Cup skiers and their techs have given up waxing for it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Fielding said:


> I’m not gonna buy it til I hear World Cup skiers and their techs have given up waxing for it.


Interestingly a lot of ski racers do not wax at all (but are happy to take the sponsorship/endorsement money from the wax companies).


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Source? Because ski race bros I’ve known were nuts about wax and overlays, etc.


SGboarder said:


> Fielding said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not gonna buy it til I hear World Cup skiers and their techs have given up waxing for it.
> ...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Source? Because ski race bros I’ve known were nuts about wax and overlays, etc.


It's racing, where you have one winner and 'a lot of ski racers' losers


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> It's racing, where you have one winner and 'a lot of ski racers' *ARE* losers


fixed 4 ya

btw a quote from the link...damm...that's some qualified experience to make my ride go faster

"Phantom is the creation of DPS Skis and Jeffrey Bates, an assistant professor of materials science and engineering at the U. whose prior work has improved glaucoma treatments and feminine-hygiene products."


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> fixed 4 ya
> 
> btw a quote from the link...damm...that's some qualified experience to make my ride go faster
> 
> "Phantom is the creation of DPS Skis and Jeffrey Bates, an assistant professor of materials science and engineering at the U. whose prior work has improved glaucoma treatments and feminine-hygiene products."


Reminds me of a certain Bon Jovi Album.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

This is what it is: http://m.lookchem.com/proinfo.aspx?infoid=15229579 mixed with a solvent. It’s used for water proofing and other stuff. Been thinking about trying it to see if it works.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Fielding said:


> I’m not gonna buy it til I hear World Cup skiers and their techs have given up waxing for it.


ha ha....I don't see that happening even if it does really work. Wax and waxing is a religion for racers (and a whole bunch of other folks too). Even if they had this treatment I'll bet they would STILL put a layer of their favorite wax on


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I hate waxing. I would never do it if I didn't have to. This would be awesome if it's legit.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I hate waxing. I would never do it if I didn't have to. This would be awesome if it's legit.


Fucking right


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think waxing is equally important for cleaning the base. Even if you aren't doing deep cleaning with hot scraping. 

The lifetime claim just seems a bit snake oil. If they said once a season I'd buy into it perhaps.

I'm no fan of waxing and only do it about 3-4 times a season.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> i just wanna huff it


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I think waxing is equally important for cleaning the base. Even if you aren't doing deep cleaning with hot scraping.
> 
> The lifetime claim just seems a bit snake oil. If they said once a season I'd buy into it perhaps.
> 
> I'm no fan of waxing and only do it about 3-4 times a season.


The article said that it "soaks" into the base with their treatment. So, if it works....then... as long as you have any ptex left....you would also have some of this still there too.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

This stuff reminds me of Slick 50, the one time engine oil treatment that you could drive your car with no oil that was all over infomercials in the 90's. 

I also hate waxing but I love speed and gliding past everyone on the flats.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Someone give it a try . 
But it's too pricey IMO. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Still waiting for more info on it


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

so I did see someone post on a different forum that they tried it and like it so far. Said that it did take forever to apply, with hours of curing. that it did take 3 or 4 runs before it was slick ready.....like the instructions said.....and that after 5 days on it the stuff seems legit and is like new. They did mention this is on cold snow and no test on wet....which is when i worry most about waxing. I hate hitting the sudden, slow, wet snow spots.


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

I like to hang out and drink beer in my garage. So put me in the "I like to wax" category.

Would be pretty cool though if this Phantom base glide works though.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Reviving and old thread..
Anyone used this stuff yet?
Reviews all seem good but limited!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Fiddsy said:


> Reviving and old thread..
> Anyone used this stuff yet?
> Reviews all seem good but limited!


I've wondered the same thing. Seems too good to be true IMO


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

deagol said:


> I've wondered the same thing. Seems too good to be true IMO


Expensive if you wanna do a couple boards tho...
Even to do 1 board it's expensive if you already have iron and wax


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

My buddy has three boards phantom'd and swears by it. I've never ridden with him where he was any slower than I was (waxed). I'd say it works. And if some extreme condition warrants it (super cold, etc.) you could always wax it with specialized wax.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

jsil said:


> My buddy has three boards phantom'd and swears by it. I've never ridden with him where he was any slower than I was (waxed). I'd say it works. And if some extreme condition warrants it (super cold, etc.) you could always wax it with specialized wax.


They reckon they have brought out phantom glide 2.0 which is supposed to be a better formula - more effective.
Looking at doing both my boards but it's a decent outlay ?‍♂ could almost buy another board for the same price...


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Fiddsy said:


> They reckon they have brought out phantom glide 2.0 which is supposed to be a better formula - more effective.
> Looking at doing both my boards but it's a decent outlay ?‍♂ could almost buy another board for the same price...


One of his boards is 1.0 and the other two are 2.0. He can't tell a difference FYI


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

jsil said:


> Fiddsy said:
> 
> 
> > They reckon they have brought out phantom glide 2.0 which is supposed to be a better formula - more effective.
> ...


Price in aus the same


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jsil said:


> My buddy has three boards phantom'd and swears by it. I've never ridden with him where he was any slower than I was (waxed). I'd say it works. And if some extreme condition warrants it (super cold, etc.) you could always wax it with specialized wax.


How many days a year does he ride?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Deacon said:


> jsil said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy has three boards phantom'd and swears by it. I've never ridden with him where he was any slower than I was (waxed). I'd say it works. And if some extreme condition warrants it (super cold, etc.) you could always wax it with specialized wax.
> ...


He already has 45 this year


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

This is interesting 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretty solid endorsement:

https://www.powder.com/stories/dps-phantom-glide/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%WHATCOUNTS_TEMPLATE_NAME%&wc_mid=4036:15561&wc_rid=4036:2848476&_wcsid=82A13A96927FE4943FAD4C2B5A274FDA5630AA295AC5F75E

Sounds like it might just be for real. My beer consumption might be going way down. :wink:


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Just purchased 2 Kits.
See how they go!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Earlier this fall I remembered I had supported the Kickstarter campaign over a year ago. I went online and checked the page - sure enough I had ordered two kits. I had forgotten for so long that they had already moved in to version 2.0 so when I entered my info that’s what they sent me.

I have been hesitant to apply it because I wasn’t sure what board I wanted to try, but I need to give it a shot. It would be so nice to not worry about waxing.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Oldman said:


> Pretty solid endorsement:
> 
> https://www.powder.com/stories/dps-phantom-glide/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%WHATCOUNTS_TEMPLATE_NAME%&wc_mid=4036:15561&wc_rid=4036:2848476&_wcsid=82A13A96927FE4943FAD4C2B5A274FDA5630AA295AC5F75E
> 
> Sounds like it might just be for real. My beer consumption might be going way down. :wink:


... but it's endorsed by a _skier_ ...

:dropjaw::mob::bug:

No way it works on a _snowboard_!


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Might need to try this for the stormchaser...if it works it would be mighty convenient for boards that do not have a flatter base (spoon nose of the stormchaser, bateleon, etc).


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Oldish thread i know but I'm also interested in the stuff. Having to wax 4 boards everytime is just bothersome ( 2 of mine and 2 of my fiance's). If any of my riding buddies stops over to wax his also it would turn into a whiskey/beer party with wax all over the place and some nasty looking unfinished boards. So have mercy on my liver let me know If any of you used the stuff. 
I wonder if curing it in a tanning salon would work? They're basically lower powered UV ovens and much more consistent than curing in natural sunlight.
It would be funny to see the reaction of personnel there when I show up with 1 or 2 boards ?. 
Just as a heads up, absolute snow in the UK gives you a discount on the stuff and free professional treatment in their Phantom curing stations for every board purchased from them. They say the base has to be pristine. I'm not affiliated with them, I'm not even from the UK. Just thought that some people would be interested


----------



## AeyJay (Oct 26, 2019)

Has any one tried this stuff? I have read a lot of good things from Skiers, but nothing on the snowboard front. I spoke with some people at evo seattle, there are a couple people who use it, again skiers. Just looking for the good, bad or ugly.


----------

